# What's your SLOAN personality type?



## Liontiger

Just curious :happy:

I had to do some combining because we can't have 32 options in the poll. I grouped based on the first four letters, as I saw the most similarity between types when done that way. Feel free to post your type after voting. I made it an open poll so you can see who shares your type.

Big Five Personality Test


----------



## Vaka

I got Rcue|I|...I think my u/o and e/a should just be x's, though.



> I made it an open poll so you can see who shares your type.


After I voted, I couldn't really see any of the names anymore...


----------



## Liontiger

Forgot to put mine: rCxa|I|



Paranoid Android said:


> I got Rcue|I|...I think my u/o and e/a should just be x's, though.
> 
> 
> After I voted, I couldn't really see any of the names anymore...


Did you try clicking on the numbers?


----------



## Vaka

Liontiger said:


> Did you try clicking on the numbers?


No, I hadn't tried that. Thanks :laughing:


----------



## phoelomek

rxUx|I| :tongue:


----------



## L'Empereur

RCOEI :dry:


----------



## nevermore

Big Five Test Results

Extroversion |||||||||||| 46%
Orderliness |||| 16%
Emotional Stability |||||||||||| 48%
Accommodation |||||||||| 34%
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||| 78%


Extroversion results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being assertive and social and being withdrawn and solitary.

Orderliness results were very low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

Emotional Stability results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being calm and resilient and being anxious and reactive.

Accommodation results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others.

Inquisitiveness results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RLUEI

Your Primary type is Unstructured

You scored as introverted and intellectually curious. 

Global 5: sloan RLUEI; sloan+ rx|U|eI; primary Unstructured; R(54%)L(52%)U(84%)E(66%)I(78%)

RLUEI 

avoidant, withdrawn, not usually happy, does not believe in human goodness, loner, moody, avoids crowds, depressed, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, unsure where life is going, impatient, avoids eye contact, does not think things work out for the best, discontent, negative, suspicious of others, uncooperative, socially uncomfortable, hard to get to know, not punctual, low self confidence, pessimistic, lonely, does not finish work on time, does not like to lead, attracted to things associated with sadness, ambivalent about the problems of others, feels defective, fears failure, often bored, ambivalent about the suffering of others, unproductive, avoids unnecessary interaction, easily frustrated, does not finish many things, lower energy level, focuses on fantasies instead of reality, ambivalent about the needs of others, easily annoyed, rarely prepared, disorganized, quiet around strangers, slow to forgive, hard to understand, not that interested in others, skeptical, wounded at the core, self absorbed

About the most negative description of my personality I've ever read...


----------



## gumisgreat94

What's a sloan?


----------



## Valdyr

Extroversion |||||||||||| 46%
Orderliness |||||||||||||||| 64%
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||||| 72%
Accommodation |||||||||| 38%
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||||| 88


Extroversion results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being assertive and social and being withdrawn and solitary.

Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.

Emotional Stability results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Accommodation results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others.

Inquisitiveness results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.
Your Global5/SLOAN type is RCOEI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive

withdrawn, not wild and crazy, private, loner, not relationship obsessed, not swayed by emotions, insensitive to the needs of others, unhelpful, interested in intellectual pursuits, avoidant, does not put the needs of others ahead of self, thinks before acting, very scientific, not upset by the misfortune of strangers, avoids small talk, values solitude, private, does not get worked up about most things, fearless, unaffected by the suffering of others, calm in crisis, not easily excited, won't do much to avoid rejection, not known for generosity, not easily confused, cold, not prone to complimenting others, dislikes most people but tries to get along to minimize hostility, hard to get to know, more dominant than submissive, not easily hurt, driven by reason, influenced more by self than others, rarely worried, hard to impress, not that interested in relationships, hard to influence, not concerned about failing when trying something new, self confident, knows why they do things, not easily moved to tears, not prone to jealousy, not guided by moods


----------



## Musique247

Rcoai
.......


> not relationship obsessed, withdrawn, risk averse, not wild and crazy, toned down, thinks before acting, fearless, peaceful, does not like to be the center of attention, quiet, relaxed, level emotions, averse to crowds, unadventurous, punctual, non-aggressive, interested in science, patient, not easily deterred, loner, good at saving money, private, values solitude, avoids unnecessary interaction, not spontaneous, avoids small talk, positive, not overly expressive of emotions, lower energy level, calm in crisis, always knows why they do things, theistic tendencies, non-antagonistic, predictable, analytical, optimistic, not prone to jealousy, not prone to addiction, not preoccupied with appearance, unswayed by emotions, deeply moved by the misfortunes of others, usually happy, influenced more by self than others, true to themself in all circumstances, modest, finishes most things they start, always prepared, competent, focused, more responsible than pleasure seeking, socially unskilled, realistic, planner, not physically affectionate with most people, self confident


----------



## skycloud86

Your Global5/SLOAN type is *RCUEI*
Your Primary type is *Reserved*


Extroversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

Emotional Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Accommodation results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others.

Inquisitiveness results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.


----------



## Liontiger

I'm not the least bit shocked that everyone so far is Reserved :tongue: Most of us appear to be Inquisitive, as well.


----------



## Galaris

Extroversion |||||| 28% 
Orderliness |||||||||| 32%
*Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||| 64% * (NO.jpg) I think I got this because I don't actually get hurt easily and shit ._. 
Accommodation |||| 14% 
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||||| 82% 



The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:


*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 
*Emotional Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 
*Accommodation* results were very low which suggests you are overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense too often of the well being of others. 
*Inquisitiveness* results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical. 
Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *RCUEI*
Your Primary type is *Egocentric
*Global 5: sloan RCUEI; sloan+ RcU|E|I; primary Egocentric; R(72%)C(64%)U(68%)E(86%)I(82%)


----------



## Nearsification

RCUAI Primary unstructured.

No idea what this means...


----------



## Harley

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> RCOEI :dry:


You don't seem too excited about that, haha.

RCOEI FTW!


----------



## TheYellow

I'm the first S...:shocked:


SCUAI 
(3.4% of women; 4.8% of men)
Primary type social

life of the party, not bothered by disorder, not afraid of doing the wrong thing, often late, level emotions, not afraid to draw attention to self, worry free, people loving, prefers unpredictable to organized, fearless, not apprehensive about new encounters, likes philosophical discussions, disorganized, not easily annoyed, not a perfectionist, enjoys danger, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, anxiety free, always joking, not very private, very curious, not embarrassed easily, adventurous, flexible, narcissistic, trusting, easy to get to know, easy to satisfy, likes crowds, ready to act on the spot, not a bad loser, outgoing, thrill seeker, not easily discouraged, optimistic, laid back, open to new experience, slow to judge others, thinks fun is the most important think in life, socially skilled, easily talked into doing silly things, rarely prepared, willing to take risks, adjusts easily, passionate about causes, willing to explain things twice, spontaneous, relaxed, believes in universal harmony, eager to soothe hurt feelings


----------



## Siggy

Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *SCOEI*
Your Primary type is *Inquisitive

*Inquisitive 
(4.8% of women; 10.4% of men)
more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, detaches to analyze factors from multiple perspectives, regularly uses ideas and tools to transform understanding, enjoys playing with random interconnections between ideas and patterns, would describe self as a nerd in high school, likes science fiction, introspective, good at fixing things, more comfortable around adults as a child, feels both special and defective, knows the darkside of life well, is not bothered by going long periods without speaking with people, more intellectual than sensual, can be bitter, problem solver, relies on mind more than on others, driven by curiosity, feels best when working, minimalist


----------



## Kwaran

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RLOAN (3.4% of women; 1.3% of men)
Your Primary type is Reserved

Extroversion |||||| 24%
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 58%
Emotional Stability |||||||||||| 42%
Accommodation |||||||||||||||| 64%
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||| 48%

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.
Emotional Stability results were moderately low which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.
Accommodation results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).
Inquisitiveness results were medium which suggests you are moderately intellectual, curious, and imaginative.


----------



## Aislee

nevermore said:


> RLUEI
> 
> avoidant, withdrawn, not usually happy, does not believe in human goodness, loner, moody, avoids crowds, depressed, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, unsure where life is going, impatient, avoids eye contact, does not think things work out for the best, discontent, negative, suspicious of others, uncooperative, socially uncomfortable, hard to get to know, not punctual, low self confidence, pessimistic, lonely, does not finish work on time, does not like to lead, attracted to things associated with sadness, ambivalent about the problems of others, feels defective, fears failure, often bored, ambivalent about the suffering of others, unproductive, avoids unnecessary interaction, easily frustrated, does not finish many things, lower energy level, focuses on fantasies instead of reality, ambivalent about the needs of others, easily annoyed, rarely prepared, disorganized, quiet around strangers, slow to forgive, hard to understand, not that interested in others, skeptical, wounded at the core, self absorbed
> 
> About the most negative description of my personality I've ever read...


Well at least you're not the only one. I just realized I'm the perfect description of an asshole from reading the same results. :bored:


----------



## General Lee

Extroversion |||| 18% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 
Emotional Stability |||||||||||| 42% 
Accommodation |||||||||||||||| 64% 
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||| 80% 



The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:
Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 

Orderliness results were very high which suggests you are overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun. 

Emotional Stability results were moderately low which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

Accommodation results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex). 

Inquisitiveness results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical. 

Organized
more controlled than random, more logical than abstract, uncomfortable when things are imperfect, more grounded than in the clouds, overachiever, likes the security of working for a company, motivated, wants everything to add up perfectly, saves money instead of spending it, feels best when working, does not go to concerts frequently, feels success provides a good model/example for others, not a fan of political instability and revolution, /wants to be good, balanced, and have integrity; fears being corrupt, evil, or defective/, does not like to look weird, financially prudent, mature, prefers non fiction to fiction, not a big partier, values tradition, values hard work, anti-tattoos, purposeful, thinks of most things in terms of costs and benefits 


favored careers:


office administrator, administrator, office worker, business administrator, office manager, administrative assistant, financial planner, executive assistant, supervisor, administrative support, financial advisor, event planner, executive, business manager, office assistant, business analyst, business consultant, manager, account manager, financial analyst, financial manager, banker, management consultant, project manager, data analyst, secretary, ceo, legal assistant, government employee, legal secretary, clerical employee, investment banker, international business specialist, operations manager, consultant, wedding planner, human resources employee, personal assistant, health care worker, receptionist, nutritionist, human resources manager, event coordinator, database administrator, academic, bank teller, systems administrator, public health 

disfavored careers:


rock star, professional musician, assassin, comedian, filmmaker, songwriter, entertainer, film producer, radio dj, artist, cartoonist, movie director, music industry, music performer, video game designer, freelance artist, disc jockey, comic book artist, game designer, music producer, performing arts, playwright, performer, music journalist, poet, bartender, actor, movie producer, arts and media, cinematographer, screenwriter, record producer, entertainment industry, freelance writer, tattoo artist, bar owner, record store owner, theater industry, film critic, film editor, animator 

RLOAI
(3.1% of women; 2.3% of men)
withdrawn, loner, not wild and crazy, does not like the spotlight, worrying, crowd averse, afraid to draw attention to self, easily hurt, fearful, prone to low physical fitness, fears mistakes, prone to health problems, hard to get to know, risk averse, unable to speak up for self, becomes overwhelmed by events, not self confident, depressed, embarrassed by praise, prefers organized to unpredictable, apprehensive about new encounters, not good at telling jokes, easily intimidated, quiet around strangers, socially unskilled, easily offended, avoids being a bother to anyone, anxious, plays it safe, not spontaneous, some attraction to things associated with sadness, easily discouraged, apologetic, private, requires lots of time alone to recharge, self loathing, avoidant, second guesses self, low energy level, values solitude, not physically affectionate with most people, not competitive, lonely, hesitant, thinks before acting, not aggressive, very clean, feels unattractive, stressed, proper, values rules and regulations, plain, avoids small talk, resigned 

favored careers:


researcher, scholar, research assistant, bookstore owner, book editor, academic, libary assistant, research scientist, bookseller, novelist, scientist, archeologist, librarian, microbiologist, medical researcher, research psychologist, historian, forensic psychologist, environmental scientist, genetics researcher, editor, english profesor, museum curator, theologian, philosopher, author, psychotherapist, philosophy professor, geneticist, environmentalist, astronomer, analyst, archivist, biochemist, college professor, biologist, professor of english, psychoanalyst, curator, neurologist, forensic scientist, psychologist, chemist, forensic anthropologist, history professor, psychiatrist, non profit sector, math teacher, clinical psychologist, data analyst, art historian, english teacher, lab technician, biotechnology, healer, biomedical engineer, linguist, publisher 

disfavored careers:


entertainer, movie star, bar owner, athlete, rock star, model, entertainment industry, record producer, fashion industry, salesman, radio broadcaster, radio dj, sales manager, comedian, race car driver, bartender, marketing manager, advertising, sports management, business manager, broadcasting, actor


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Extroversion: 64%
Orderliness: 22%
Emotional Stability: 32%
Accomodation: 60%
Inquisitivness: 62%

*Extroversion*: Results were moderately high which suggests that you are,at times, Overly talkative,Sociable,Outgoing,and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity

*Ordeliness*: Results were very low which suggests that you are qverly flexible, random,scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure,reliability,work ethic, and long term accomplishment

*Emotional Stability*: Results were moderately low which suggests that you are worrying,emotional,and anxious

*Accomodation*: Results were moderately high which suggests that you are,at times, Overly Kind Natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development(martyr complex)

*Inquisitiveness* : Results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual,curious,imaginative,and not very practical.


Primary Type: Unstructured



> more random than controlled, likes to look wierd, more in the clouds than grounded, more comfortable when things are imperfect, does not like the security of working for a company, does not feel best when working, likes to go to concerts, untraditional, more abstract than logical, impulsive, more likely to enjoy drinking and smoking, underachiever, prone to wanting a tattoo, bad with money, prone to petty theft, likes night life and crowds, more artistic than articulate, prefers the unfamiliar, can't do anything when they don't feel good, has love/hate relationship with most things, does not value organized religion, likes to be different, more likely to have been hyperactive as a child, prone to add or adhd, flakey, prone to missing appointements, finds ordinary tasks draining




SLUAI:



> easily confused, often late, rarely prepared, passionate about better the world's condition, easily distracted, wild and crazy, longs for a stabilizing relationship, prone to addiction, often rushed, show off, prone to worry, frequently loses things, does not accomplish work on time, acts without thinking, not good at sports, easily hurt, scatter-brained, very curious, spontaneous, not too hard working, aware of how the color and lighting of a room affects their mood, believes in a supernatural source of peace and love, can be talked into doing silly things, unpredictable, asks many questions, interested in others, upset by the misfortunes of strangers, believes in the importance of art, prefers have many different interests to just one, does not often know why they do things, moody, likes to be the center of attention, swayed by emotions, focuses on fantasies more than reality, acts without planning, becomes overwhelmed by events, able to disregard the rules, not good at saving money, eager to sooth hurt feelings, afraid of doing the wrong thing, can become aggressive when they feel hurt





> favored careers:
> 
> 
> author, philosophy professor, freelance writer, poet, philosopher, activist, journalist, novelist, freelance artist, playwright, theater industry, performer, songwriter, entertainer, artist, performing arts, creative director, actor, psychoanalyst, theater teacher, psychotherapist, comedian, music journalist, theater director, filmmaker, college professor, media industry, music therapist, painter, broadcast journalist, art director, screen writer, radio broadcaster, art curator, movie director, art therapist, musician, casting director, non profit sector, theologian, magazine editor, psychiatrist, research psychologist, photojournalist, archeologist, photographer, reporter, psychologist, cinematographer, photo journalist, english teacher, book editor, publisher, travel writer, film critic, art teacher, singer, child psychologist, film producer, anthropologist, radio dj, music producer, movie producer, therapist, sociologist, editor, environmentalist, illustrator, bookseller, art historian, counselor


----------



## Kamui

Global 5: sloan RLOAN; sloan+ |R|lOxx; primary Reserved; R(82%)L(56%)O(74%)A(52%)X(50%)


----------



## Monte

Extroversion |||||||||||||||| 64% Orderliness |||||| 24% Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||||||| 88% Accommodation |||| 20% Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||||| 88% 
*Extroversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. *Orderliness* results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 
*Emotional Stability* results were very high which suggests you are extremely relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 
*Accommodation* results were low which suggests you are overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense too often of the well being of others. 
*Inquisitiveness* results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical. 
Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *SCUEI*
Your Primary type is *Calm

*not afraid of doing the wrong things, does not value rules and regulations, prefers unpredictable to organized, does not accomplish work on time, needs to maintain high levels of excitement, out for own personal gain, not afraid to draw attention to self, more pleasure seeking than responsible, not bothered by disorder, retaliatory, thrives on the rush of risk taking, unpredictable, asks questions that nobody else does, often does not know what they are doing, spontaneous, first to act, not easily hurt, not apprehensive about new encounters, does not readily admit mistakes, not a perfectionist, not apologetic, disorganized, socially comfortable, outgoing, calm in crisis, fearless, atheist/agnostic tendencies, good at getting people to have fun, opinionated, not easily moved to tears, sexually immodest, adventurous, unconventional, aggressive, often late, high energy level, likes the spotlight, ambivalent about the needs of others, worry free, acts without thinking or planning, bad at saving money, selfish


----------



## The Exception

RcoaI

Strong R and I, less strong on the other 3


----------



## Maiden

Big Five Test Results

Extroversion||10%
Orderliness||||||||||38%
Emotional Stability||||||||||||||54%
Accommodation||||||||||||||||||76%
Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||54%

*Extroversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

*Emotional Stability* results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being calm and resilient and being anxious and reactive.

*Accommodation* results were high which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).

*Inquisitiveness* results were medium which suggests you are moderately intellectual, curious, and imaginative. 
Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *RCUAI*
Your Primary type is *Reserved*

*RCUAI*

avoidant, often late, patient, rarely prepared, non-aggressive, slow to judge others, withdrawn, unconcerned with image, relaxed, avoids crowds, easy going, not demanding, low maintenance, unambitious, not domineering, private, thinks before acting, concerned with the feelings of others, not wild and crazy, not controlling, does not like to show anger, hard to offend, dislikes the spotlight, uninterested in leading, not competitive, overly nice, not physically affectionate with most people, not bothered by disorder, level emotions, does not second guess self, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, not picky about food, not relationship obsessed, unproductive, unimposing, plain in appearance, disorganized, loner, lower energy level, very curious, uninterested in prestige/fame, not superficial, likes difficult reading material, does not get worked up about most things, fearless, flexible, trusting, does not stick to plans, easily distracted, interested in science, unconcerned that people have trouble reading them, a good loser, modest, not swayed by emotions


----------



## firedell

RCOAN.



> not spontaneous, unadventurous, uncompetitive, not relationship obsessed, toned down, not physically affectionate with most people, not outgoing, does not like to be the center of attention, organized, level emotions, thinks before acting, prefers organized to unpredictable, religious tendencies, easy to understand, risk averse, realistic, modest, focused, more responsible than pleasure seeking, not prone to addiction, not wild and crazy, feels ordinary, punctual, prefers to finish things ahead of schedule, patient, always prepared, averse to crowds, exacting in their work, not big on philosophical discussions, not interested in science, predictable, honest, averse to change, lower energy level, avoids making mistakes, private, not hard to satisfy, not easily discouraged, not very curious, not prone to jealousy, values rules and regulations, not prone to displays of anger, calm in crisis, forgiving, responsible, proper, socially unskilled, usually happy, does not like small talk


This is very true, actually. Apart from a couple of statements.


----------



## Third Engine

Extroversion |||||||||||||||| 68%
Orderliness |||||| 28%
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||||| 72%
Accommodation |||||||||||||| 60%
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||| 76%

Extroversion results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

Orderliness results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

Emotional Stability results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Accommodation results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Inquisitiveness results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.
Your Global5/SLOAN type is SCUAI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive


----------



## OrangeAppled

My results are usually: RLUEI - primary inquisitive. _Occasionally_, I test primary limbic.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Global 5: sloan SLUAI; sloan+ s|l|uxi; primary Limbic; S(50%)L(66%)U(60%)A(52%)I(60%)

SLUAI 
(3.9% of women; 2.9% of men)

easily confused, often late, rarely prepared, passionate about better the world's condition, easily distracted, wild and crazy, longs for a stabilizing relationship, prone to addiction, often rushed, show off, prone to worry, frequently loses things, does not accomplish work on time, acts without thinking, not good at sports, easily hurt, scatter-brained, very curious, spontaneous, not too hard working, aware of how the color and lighting of a room affects their mood, believes in a supernatural source of peace and love, can be talked into doing silly things, unpredictable, asks many questions, interested in others, upset by the misfortunes of strangers, believes in the importance of art, prefers have many different interests to just one, does not often know why they do things, moody, likes to be the center of attention, swayed by emotions, focuses on fantasies more than reality, acts without planning, becomes overwhelmed by events, able to disregard the rules, not good at saving money, eager to sooth hurt feelings, afraid of doing the wrong thing, can become aggressive when they feel hurt


Limbic
(14.3% of women; 6.6% of men)

easily hurt, does not keep emotions under control, envious, quick tempered, can't do anything when they don't feel good, emotional, bitter, attracted to things associated with sadness, has love/hate relationships with most things, sabotages self, more doubt than belief, thinks the world is a dangerous place, searches for identity, fears having no identity, suspicious of others, more past than future, desires security and support, fears being without guidance, familiar with the role of victim, hypersensitive, defensive, dependent on the support and nurturance of others, more feeling than doing, dislikes change, more likely to want a tattoo, can be hurtful, prefers to stick with things they know, wants to feel loved, fears being unwanted or unworthy of love, wants to enhance their self esteem, more likely to have taken anti depressants, prefers instant gratification, has trouble speaking when emotional



hmmm sort of right ... it depends


----------



## MissJordan

RCOEI

Bold shows what's right.
Underlined what could be argued against
Italics shows what is outright wrong (nothing)

*withdrawn, not wild and crazy, private, loner*, not relationship obsessed, *not swayed by emotions*, *insensitive to the needs of others,* unhelpful, *interested in intellectual pursuits, avoidant*, does not put the needs of others ahead of self, *thinks before acting*, *very scientific, not upset by the misfortune of strangers, avoids small talk, values solitude, private, does not get worked up about most things, fearless*, unaffected by the suffering of others, *calm in crisis, not easily excited, won't do much to avoid rejection, not known for generosity, not easily confused, cold, not prone to complimenting others, dislikes most people but tries to get along to minimize hostility, hard to get to know, more dominant than submissive, not easily hurt, driven by reason,* influenced more by self than others, *rarely worried, hard to impress*, not that interested in relationships, *hard to influence, not concerned about failing when trying something new, self confident, knows why they do things, not easily moved to tears, not prone to jealousy, not guided by moods*


----------



## kalista861

Extroversion |||||| 22% 
Orderliness |||||||||||| 44% 
Emotional Stability |||||| 22% 
Accommodation |||||||||| 36% 
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||||| 82% 

The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 

Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

Emotional Stability results were low which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

Accommodation results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others. 

Inquisitiveness results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical. 

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RLUEI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive

R(78%)L(78%)U(56%)E(64%)I(82%)


----------



## pretty.Odd

Extroversion |||| 16% 
Orderliness |||| 20% 
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||| 66% 
Accommodation |||||||||||||||| 62% 
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||| 60% 

*Extroversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*Orderliness* results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.
*Emotional Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 
*Accommodation* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex). 
*Inquisitiveness* results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical. 

*Your Global5/SLOAN type is RCUAI
Your Primary type is Reserved*

*RCUAI *​avoidant, often late, patient, rarely prepared, non-aggressive, slow to judge others, withdrawn, unconcerned with image, relaxed, avoids crowds, easy going, not demanding, low maintenance, unambitious, not domineering, private, thinks before acting, concerned with the feelings of others, not wild and crazy, not controlling, does not like to show anger, hard to offend, dislikes the spotlight, uninterested in leading, not competitive, overly nice, not physically affectionate with most people, not bothered by disorder, level emotions, does not second guess self, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, not picky about food, not relationship obsessed, unproductive, unimposing, plain in appearance, disorganized, loner, lower energy level, very curious, uninterested in prestige/fame, not superficial, likes difficult reading material, does not get worked up about most things, fearless, flexible, trusting, does not stick to plans, easily distracted, interested in science, unconcerned that people have trouble reading them, a good loser, modest, not swayed by emotions.

*Reserved*​outsider, does not fit in most places, does not mind going days without speaking to people, does not like night life and crowds, not self expressive, spends more time in solitary activity than group activity, does not compete for the spotlight, fears getting involved with others, not seductive, dresses to avoid standing out, not impulsive, loner, female introverts tend not to like wearing makeup, does not enjoy leadership, not very sexual, more likely to be nerdy, prefers loose fitting clothing, inhibited, suspicious, tattoo averse, unmotivated, can't do anything when they don't feel good, has trouble speaking when emotional, dislikes compliments, desires security and support, does not like accepting help, more visual than verbal, does not want to be famous, likes science fiction, prefers to stick with things they know, not traditional.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

The results are actually accurate this time around..

*Extroversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 

*Orderliness* results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 

*Emotional Stability* results were moderately low which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

*Accommodation* results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests. 

*Inquisitiveness* results were medium which suggests you are moderately intellectual, curious, and imaginative. 



> *SLUEN*
> 
> 
> quick tempered, thinks winning is no fun unless people know you have one, does not keep emotions under control, prefers to do things with others, emotional, not very intellectual, prone to envy, comes alive in night life activities and crowds, vain, would not be happy if poor, prefers instant gratification, easily hurt, not very introspective, wants to be famous, seductive, does not readily admit mistakes, more comfortable when things are imperfect, would rather spend than save, feels best when others find them physically attractive, materialistic, finds ordinary tasks draining, wants things done their way, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, spontaneous, easily frustrated, impatient, low self confidence, prone to jealousy, misbehaves, improper, acts out frustrations on others, opinionated, non known for generosity, more pleasure seeking than responsible, ambivalent regarding the suffering of others, hard to reason with, does not accept what others say, does not value solitude, unpredictable





> *Unstructured*
> 
> more random than controlled, likes to look wierd, more in the clouds than grounded, more comfortable when things are imperfect, does not like the security of working for a company, does not feel best when working, likes to go to concerts, untraditional, more abstract than logical, impulsive, more likely to enjoy drinking and smoking, underachiever, prone to wanting a tattoo, bad with money, prone to petty theft, likes night life and crowds, more artistic than articulate, prefers the unfamiliar, can't do anything when they don't feel good, has love/hate relationship with most things, does not value organized religion, likes to be different, more likely to have been hyperactive as a child, prone to add or adhd, flakey, prone to missing appointements, finds ordinary tasks draining


----------



## thistled bones

RLUAN 

socially unskilled, unable to speak up for self, depressed, low self confidence, afraid of providing criticism, discontent, negative, apologetic, not a leader, quiet around strangers, prone to lateness, easy to fool, low energy level, easily distracted, feels defective, avoids crowds, avoids unnecessary social interaction, easy to persuade, avoidant, anxious, worrying, pessimist, unambitious, private, dependent, easily hurt, self loathing, frequently overwhelmed by unpleasant emotions, dislikes the spotlight, afraid to draw attention to self, fearful, weak sense or purpose, easily discouraged, lonely, not punctual, finishes work late, unadventurous, uninterested in science, prone to panic, easily embarrassed, happy doing mindless work, unproductive, loner, embarrassed by praise, prone to tears, easy to influence, feels unattractive, uncompetitive, modest, apprehensive about new encounters, second guesses self, feels untalented, not big on philosophical discussions, hesitant, undemanding, overly nice, avoids being a bother to anyone 

... HUH.
D:
that was like an EXTREME stereotypical description of an (unhealthy) INFP.
only about 40% of that description is true of me, though I do see how those traits can be apparent in INFPs.


----------



## Kriash

RLUAI

It seems like everything on this personality test is negative. I don't see one good thing listed in the description!

moody, not good at sports, low energy level, unable to speak up for self, avoidant, depressed, withdrawn, attracted to things associated with sadness, easily frightened, feels defective, lonely, no self confidence, easily discouraged, avoids crowds, backs down when threatened, easily intimidated, socially unskilled, loner, unproductive, late with work, prone to health problems, focuses on fantasies more than reality, self loathing, wounded at the core, easily hurt, often sad, becomes overwhelmed by events, fearful, rarely prepared, fears doing the wrong thing, often aware how the color and lighting of a room affects their mood, feels untalented, quiet around strangers, prone to addiction, doubting, anxious, easily confused, frequently overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings, weak sense of purpose, relates to broken and discarded things, unsure where life is going, continually losing things, fears drawing attention to self, avoids unnecessary interaction, often bored, second guesses self, embarrassed by praise, worrying, resigned, prone to jealousy

While most of these are sometimes right, it's when I'm feeling my worst. I'm not always like that. This is literally a list of the worst things about me. Some of them are just plain not who I am.


----------



## MrShatter

RCOAI I haven't looked into it though, so I'm not sure how accurate it is.


not relationship obsessed, withdrawn, risk averse, not wild and crazy, toned down, thinks before acting, fearless, peaceful, does not like to be the center of attention, quiet, relaxed, level emotions, averse to crowds, unadventurous, punctual, non-aggressive, interested in science, patient, not easily deterred, loner, good at saving money, private, values solitude, avoids unnecessary interaction, not spontaneous, avoids small talk, positive, not overly expressive of emotions, lower energy level, calm in crisis, always knows why they do things, theistic tendencies, non-antagonistic, *predictable*, analytical, optimistic, not prone to jealousy, not prone to addiction, not preoccupied with appearance, unswayed by emotions, deeply moved by the misfortunes of others, usually happy, influenced more by self than others, true to themself in all circumstances, modest, finishes most things they start, always prepared, competent, focused, more responsible than pleasure seeking, *socially unskilled,* realistic, planner, not physically affectionate with most people, self confident

Bolded words I disagree with. What were those? The only negative traits?

What do each of the letters mean?


----------



## absent air

*Big Five Test Results*

Extroversion |||||||||| 32%
Orderliness || 10%
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||| 64%
Accommodation |||||||||||||||| 62%
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||||| 90%

The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Orderliness results were very low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

Emotional Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Accommodation results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Inquisitiveness results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.
Your Global5/SLOAN type is RCUAI
Your Primary type is Unstructured

RCUAI 
*avoidant*, often late, patient, rarely prepared,* non-aggressive*, *slow* to judge others, withdrawn, unconcerned with image, relaxed, *avoids* crowds, easy going, not demanding,* low maintenance*, *unambitious*, *not *domineering, private, thinks before acting, concerned with the feelings of others, *not* wild and crazy, *not* controlling, does* not* like to show anger, hard to offend, *dislikes* the spotlight,* uninterested* in leading, *not* competitive, overly nice, *not* physically affectionate with most people, *not *bothered by disorder, level emotions, does *not* second guess self, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, not picky about food, not relationship obsessed, *unproductive*, unimposing,* plain* in appearance, disorganized,* loner*,* lower* energy level, very curious,* uninterested* in prestige/fame, *not* superficial, likes difficult reading material, does *not* get worked up about most things, fearless, flexible, trusting, does* not *stick to plans, easily distracted, interested in science, unconcerned that people have trouble reading them, a good *loser*, modest, *not* swayed by emotions

favored careers:
philosopher, philosophy professor, scientist, research scientist, novelist, author, astronomer, astronaut, freelance writer, archeologist, researcher, environmental scientist, scholar, physicist, anthropologist, forest ranger, museum curator, theologian, bookseller, biotechnology, guitarist, game designer, aerospace engineer, college professor, geologist, pilot, egyptologist, video game designer, audio engineer, poet, ecologist, biochemist, animator, genetics researcher, forensic anthropologist, wildlife biologist, computer programmer, paleontologist, chemist, freelance artist, *assassin*, comic book artist, cartoonist, engineer, art historian, strategist, psychoanalyst, artist, research psychologist, environmental engineer, historian, computer engineer, sailor, computer animator, political scientist, non profit sector, forensic scientist, history professor, software engineer, screenwriter microbiologist


----------



## espyr

Extroversion |||||| 30%
Orderliness |||||||||||||||||| 74%
Emotional Stability |||||||||| 38%
Accommodation |||||||||||||||||| 76%
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||| 52%​
*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Orderliness* results were high which suggests you are overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.

*Emotional Stability* results were moderately low which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Accommodation* results were high which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).

*Inquisitiveness* results were medium which suggests you are moderately intellectual, curious, and imaginative.
Your Global5/SLOAN type is *RLOAI*
Your Primary type is *Accommodating*

Global 5: sloan RLOAI; sloan+ RlO|A|x; primary Accommodating; R(70%)L(62%)O(74%)A(76%)I(52%) 

*Traits*
withdrawn, loner, not wild and crazy, does not like the spotlight, worrying, crowd averse, afraid to draw attention to self, easily hurt, fearful, prone to low physical fitness, fears mistakes, prone to health problems, hard to get to know, risk averse, unable to speak up for self, becomes overwhelmed by events, not self confident, depressed, embarrassed by praise, prefers organized to unpredictable, apprehensive about new encounters, not good at telling jokes, easily intimidated, quiet around strangers, socially unskilled, easily offended, avoids being a bother to anyone, anxious, plays it safe, not spontaneous, some attraction to things associated with sadness, easily discouraged, apologetic, private, requires lots of time alone to recharge, self loathing, avoidant, second guesses self, low energy level, values solitude, not physically affectionate with most people, not competitive, lonely, hesitant, thinks before acting, not aggressive, very clean, feels unattractive, stressed, proper, values rules and regulations, plain, avoids small talk, resigned


*Favored careers*
researcher, scholar, research assistant, bookstore owner, book editor, academic, libary assistant, research scientist, bookseller, novelist, scientist, archeologist, librarian, microbiologist, medical researcher, research psychologist, historian, forensic psychologist, environmental scientist, genetics researcher, editor, english profesor, museum curator, theologian, philosopher, author, psychotherapist, philosophy professor, geneticist, environmentalist, astronomer, analyst, archivist, biochemist, college professor, biologist, professor of english, psychoanalyst, curator, neurologist, forensic scientist, psychologist, chemist, forensic anthropologist, history professor, psychiatrist, non profit sector, math teacher, clinical psychologist, data analyst, art historian, english teacher, lab technician, biotechnology, healer, biomedical engineer, linguist, publisher 


*Disfavored careers*
entertainer, movie star, bar owner, athlete, rock star, model, entertainment industry, record producer, fashion industry, salesman, radio broadcaster, radio dj, sales manager, comedian, race car driver, bartender, marketing manager, advertising, sports management, business manager, broadcasting, actor


----------



## pigeon

*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.
*Emotional Stability* results were moderately low which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.
*Accommodation* results were high which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).
*Inquisitiveness* results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

You scored as introverted and intellectually curious.

RLOAI


----------



## DouglasMl

gumisgreat94 said:


> What's a sloan?


SLOAN is an acronym, derived from the initial letters of the five personality traits that this test measures:

S as in Social: this corresponds to introversion or extroversion.
L as in Limbic: also known as neuroticism; low scores on this trait mean you are emotionally stable.
O as in Orderly: How conscientious are you?
A as in Accommodation: Are you "a nice guy" or "a nasty piece of work?"
N as in Non-curious: The opposite of being curious or open to new experience.

I mentioned five personality traits, because this test is based on the Berkeley Big Five personality traits
(University of California at Berkeley was where the initial research on this model of personality was done).

If you asked me for one reason why the Big Five hasn't caught on with the public to the same extent that Myers-Briggs has,
I'd say that the Big Five personality community has not yet accepted a common vocabulary to describe the Big Five traits.
You referred to SLOAN; other versions of the Big Five use OCEAN or CANOE (anagrams of each other) to describe the
relevant traits.


----------



## Liontiger

Flatlander said:


> I'm curious:
> 
> How did you figure that the I/N variable doesn't produce as much variation? It seems to me like this whole idea varies based how prevalent each variable is in individuals, and hence statistically how the bell curve for each variable tends to look --
> 
> Is I/N the most uncommon variable to have predominant or extreme in proportion?


To be quite honest with you, I have no idea what my thought process behind that was, as it's been over a year. My guess is that I must have looked at the descriptions and figured they were very similar.


----------



## SnowFairy

I got RLOEN - RLOEN - Global 5 Type Descriptions <--- Judging by this description, you could just call me a stick in the mud.  
I swear I'm not as boring as this makes me sound! Well, maybe just a little...heh. :crazy:

I guess RLOEN does fit pretty well with the ISTJ personality type.


----------



## hylogenesis

Extroversion||10%Orderliness||||||||||||50%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||||80%Accommodation||||||30%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||||88%




The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:


*Extroversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Orderliness* results were medium which suggests you are moderately organized, structured, and self controlled while still remaining flexible, varied, and fun.
*Emotional Stability* results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
*Accommodation* results were low which suggests you are overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense too often of the well being of others.
*Inquisitiveness* results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

RCUEI, in my case, seems to be synonymous with "grouchy hermit" or the like... 
I'm going to have to research this more because it's like the double rainbow...what does it _mean?_ This is my first time dabbling in this one.


----------



## Anonynony

Extroversion
||||||||||||||
54%
Orderliness
||||||||||
36%
Emotional Stability
||||||||||||||||||
72%
Accommodation
||||||||||||
44%
Inquisitiveness
||||||||||||||||
70%



SCUEI

The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:


*Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being assertive and social and being withdrawn and solitary. 
*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment. 
*Emotional Stability* results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 
*Accommodation* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others. 
*Inquisitiveness* results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical. 


Basically ENTP(I always test INTP, but almost ENTP)
It even said asassin in the ideal career thing! :laughing:


----------



## Master Mind

Global 5: sloan RCOEI; sloan+ r|C|Oei; primary Calm; R(66%)C(72%)O(70%)E(60%)I(66%)


----------



## Art Deco Duckling

RLOAI 
withdrawn, loner, not wild and crazy, does not like the spotlight, worrying, crowd averse, afraid to draw attention to self, easily hurt, fearful, prone to low physical fitness, fears mistakes, prone to health problems, hard to get to know, risk averse, unable to speak up for self, becomes overwhelmed by events, not self confident, depressed, embarrassed by praise, prefers organized to unpredictable, apprehensive about new encounters, not good at telling jokes, easily intimidated, quiet around strangers, socially unskilled, easily offended, avoids being a bother to anyone, anxious, plays it safe, not spontaneous, some attraction to things associated with sadness, easily discouraged, apologetic, private, requires lots of time alone to recharge, self loathing, avoidant, second guesses self, low energy level, values solitude, not physically affectionate with most people, not competitive, lonely, hesitant, thinks before acting, not aggressive, very clean, feels unattractive, stressed, proper, values rules and regulations, plain, avoids small talk, resigned


----------



## PlushWitch

And now I'm wondering if there's even such a thing as panicky but orderly extroverts (Social people... as the Big 5 would say). :mellow:


----------



## Nordom

RCUAI - Reserved.


Extroversion||||18%Orderliness||||||||||34%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||64%Accommodation||||||||||||||54%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||62%


----------



## Beat_Crusader

RCUEI

Extroversion |||| 12%
Orderliness |||||||||||| 46%
Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||||72% 
Accommodation |||||| 26% 
Inquisitiveness ||||||||||||||||||80%


----------



## Planisphere

Some mixed version of an SCUAI. However, the difference is that I'm neither trusting nor narcissistic (I've only been called selfish once in my entire life; but if it means acting like a know-it-all, then that's just a consequence of me always trying to be a jack-of-all-trades, not a jack-of-arrogant-ass*****).


----------



## mackenzye

SCOEI+Inquisitive: "more comfortable around adults as a child, feels both *special and defective*"

So so true


----------



## MrMagpie

RLUEI + Inquisitive, entirely accurate.

avoidant, withdrawn, not usually happy, does not believe in human goodness, loner, moody, avoids crowds, depressed, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, unsure where life is going, impatient, avoids eye contact, does not think things work out for the best, discontent, negative, suspicious of others, uncooperative, socially uncomfortable, hard to get to know, not punctual, low self confidence, pessimistic, lonely, does not finish work on time, does not like to lead, attracted to things associated with sadness, ambivalent about the problems of others, feels defective, fears failure, often bored, ambivalent about the suffering of others, unproductive, avoids unnecessary interaction, easily frustrated, does not finish many things, lower energy level, focuses on fantasies instead of reality, ambivalent about the needs of others, easily annoyed, rarely prepared, disorganized, quiet around strangers, slow to forgive, hard to understand, not that interested in others, skeptical, wounded at the core, self absorbed

more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, detaches to analyze factors from multiple perspectives, regularly uses ideas and tools to transform understanding, enjoys playing with random interconnections between ideas and patterns, would describe self as a nerd in high school, likes science fiction, introspective, good at fixing things, more comfortable around adults as a child, feels both special and defective, knows the darkside of life well, is not bothered by going long periods without speaking with people, more intellectual than sensual, can be bitter, problem solver, relies on mind more than on others, driven by curiosity, feels best when working, minimalist


----------



## msholmes

RCUEI

I'm basically an old bitter man in a teenagers body?
that's no news to me.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

Rloai/infj


----------



## KamuiKirby

Extroversion||10%Orderliness||||||||||||||||70%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||67%Accommodation||||||||||||44%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||58%




The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

*Extroversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive.
*Orderliness* results were high which suggests you are overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.
*Emotional Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
*Accommodation* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others.
*Inquisitiveness* results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.
Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *RCOEI*
Your Primary type is *Organized*
(the hyperlinks above contain more thorough descriptions including preferred/dispreferred careers)



Global 5: sloan RCOEI; sloan+ RC|O|aI; primary Organized; R(90%)C(67%)O(70%)A(44%)I(58%)


----------



## Rift

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

*Emotional Stability* results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

*Accommodation* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others.

*Inquisitiveness* results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *RCUEI*
Your Primary type is *Inquisitive*


----------



## tanstaafl28

Liontiger said:


> Just curious :happy:
> 
> I had to do some combining because we can't have 32 options in the poll. I grouped based on the first four letters, as I saw the most similarity between types when done that way. Feel free to post your type after voting. I made it an open poll so you can see who shares your type.
> 
> Big Five Personality Test


I generally retake the test every now and then. It hasn't changed. 

I'm not overly selfish or bad with money. I was when I was younger. I'm reliable to a fault and I'm never late. Other than that, I can't argue with the rest. 


Extroversion||||||||||||||||66%Orderliness||||||||||||42%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||||72%Accommodation||||||||||38%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||||86%


The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

*Extroversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

*Emotional Stability* results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

*Accommodation* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others.

*Inquisitiveness* results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *SCUEI*
Your Primary type is *Inquisitive*
(the hyperlinks above contain more thorough descriptions including preferred/dispreferred careers)


----------



## blossomier

Extroversion||||||||||||||54%Orderliness||||||||||||||||||74%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||56%Accommodation||||||28%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||64%

*Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being assertive and social and being withdrawn and solitary.

*Orderliness* results were high which suggests you are overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.

*Emotional Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

*Accommodation* results were low which suggests you are overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense too often of the well being of others.

*Inquisitiveness* results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *SCOEI*
Your Primary type is *Organized*


----------

